# reptile rescue centres in kent?????



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

hi everyone just wondered if anyone knew of any reptile rescue centres in kent?
thanks tom.


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Why do you need one?

Do you need to re-home a reptile or are you looking to take some more on?


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would like to get a female beardy even though the chances are low. I am always wanted to upgrade my collection.


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow chances of getting a FEMALE beardie from any rescue center is really low mate.

On the off-chance though have you tried the usual channels (google, yell.co.uk, etc) ??

Also try local classifieds and newspapers, you might get lucky.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

ye i have been looking for about a month now and they are all quite pricey. I'm only 16 and not on good money. Some people are trying to seel a female for £300. I'll have to keep looking


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

£300 for a female beardie????????????????
female beardies are like £50ish give or take a few quid!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Speaking as a rescue centre who are plagued year in and year out by beardies (not that plague is a nice word but we get a heck of a lot of beardies) I have had ONE female out of about 60 or so beardies over the years. and she was seriously disabled. tbh I think the reptile market is truly flooded with beardies, there is absolutely NO excuse for breeding them. the only excuse people usually have is ..... 'because i can'. I find people still breeed a lot of animals irresponsibly ie iggys, turtles etc that they simply can not shift... at least not to anyone who will give it a good home. corns are even going the same way, bred in far to high numbers these days. not that i am assuming you ARE going to breed if you acquire a female. you may well not keep them together. or even if you do you may take the responsible route and smash the eggs. who is to say? anyway my point is..... lets think before we breed any old animal. there are far more species deserving our help. we should be concentrating on more threatened species and less on the 'ten a penny' ones. and not to touch too much on the (truly whack) morph market..... remember when you play god.... there is no going back. geentics have spent millions of years honing themselves to perfection. who are we to attempt to alter evolution?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Also the chances of finding a £50 female adult vitticeps is truly laughable. about £250 is the norm, although i have seen them go for up to £400. you may well find a youngster for £50 but then how do you know its female? you CAN NOT tell the gender of a BD until its at LEAST 14 months old.. with any degree of accuracy anyway. of course thats just my two cents, if anyone would like to add their opinion on this then i'm up for that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

am i missing something here lol?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

ReptileWeb Classifieds - Adult female bearded dragon


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

that does not necessarily prove me wrong. chances are the owner does not know its worth. although im sure the buyer will be pleased... i know i would be if i were after a female beardie lol.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have seen loads of beardies just normal colour phase for about that price in the pet shop near me they are only £95


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

everywhere thats not near me has adult beardies. I have 3 local pet shops to me
living reef aquatics
petaholics
bits n strikes
I been to all these and they odn't have any adults for sale.
why are the shops so far way when i need them lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

i payed £25 for mine...and i also got a breeeding pair...male was a weird morph for £125!

ive had a few beardies in my time and never payed over £80 for a female beardie!

theres pairs about for £150 and under


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi there

We currently have 1 male and 2 females (approx 2 years), all normal, nothing special.

One has a slight kink in tail

rehoming fee of £30 applies and personal collection or delivery only, no carriers (exc reptile taxi)

Under 18s will need to have parent or gaurdian confirm by phone.

All three were rescued from a flat where they did not have the correct set up, and therefore are a little smaller than you may think for the age.

If interested, pm me and i will try to get some pics up.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Also the chances of finding a £50 female adult vitticeps is truly laughable. about £250 is the norm, although i have seen them go for up to £400. you may well find a youngster for £50 but then how do you know its female? you CAN NOT tell the gender of a BD until its at LEAST 14 months old.. with any degree of accuracy anyway. of course thats just my two cents, if anyone would like to add their opinion on this then i'm up for that.


Hi mate, I dont like to brag (much) but I am quite accurate in sexing beardies (just by visuals, never probed in my life) from 6 months old (have done a lot younger too) I could 99.9% be sure of any healthy beardies sex, at a year old...*T.T.*8) 

Ps. my 1st female adult beardie cost me over 400 squid, but that was over 10 years ago:lol2:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

The main reprile rescue centre in Kent is Beaver Waterworld.

Welcome to Beaver Water World

Gary


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Terrific tortoise said:


> Hi mate, I dont like to brag (much) but I am quite accurate in sexing beardies (just by visuals, never probed in my life) from 6 months old (have done a lot younger too) I could 99.9% be sure of any healthy beardies sex, at a year old...*T.T.*8)
> 
> Ps. my 1st female adult beardie cost me over 400 squid, but that was over 10 years ago:lol2:


This goes to show how long it's been since i parted with money for a beardie :lol2:


----------

